# Summer - 15.2 Bay mare ?!?!



## CanterTrot (17 June 2013)

Hello!
Does anyone recognise this mare?
Recently bought her and as her passport is brand new it has not details about her on and really want to know what she has done in the past!
Shes  a 15.2 Bay mare on her passport supposed to be 11 yo (My mom measured her at 15.3) she has the loveliest temperament ever and we bought her as an irish sport horse X although she looks more like an irish cob! 
Contact me if you recognise her, would love to know more about her past.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (17 June 2013)

Don't know her but she's a fine looking horse!


----------



## *hic* (17 June 2013)

Hmm, has that tummy got any larger since you've owned her?


----------



## CanterTrot (17 June 2013)

Shes really nice  Just wish I had more details on her past but I guess it cannot be helped! 
And Yes we are all worried she is in foal, hoping its a grass belly but getting the vet out on weekend just in case!


----------



## ChestnutTinker (17 June 2013)

Hope you find out some information on her past 
I was wondering if she was infoal to but didn't want to say anything incase she wasn't


----------



## Dizzleton (17 June 2013)

I used to know a girl who had a horse very similar to this on the Isle of Man. She is the same height, colouring and name and was for sale about 2 maybe 3 years ago. Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## CanterTrot (17 June 2013)

ChestnutTinker said:



			Hope you find out some information on her past 
I was wondering if she was infoal to but didn't want to say anything incase she wasn't 

Click to expand...

Don't suppose you would want her if she popped a foal out?!
Fingers crossed she isn't and shes just a fatty! (only bought her a couple of days ago, I like my horses fit not fat so if she isn't pregnant then tha will soon change don't worry! D


----------



## pippixox (17 June 2013)

worth checking with the vet, but to be honest my mare's belly looks like that at the moment, and it is definitely just grass belly! especially this time of year and if not done much work recently.


----------



## CanterTrot (17 June 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			I used to know a girl who had a horse very similar to this on the Isle of Man. She is the same height, colouring and name and was for sale about 2 maybe 3 years ago. Sorry I could be more help!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Maybe she will see this and get in contact (hopefully)


----------



## ChestnutTinker (17 June 2013)

CanterTrot said:



*Don't suppose you would want her if she popped a foal out?!*
Fingers crossed she isn't and shes just a fatty! (only bought her a couple of days ago, I like my horses fit not fat so if she isn't pregnant then tha will soon change don't worry! D

Click to expand...

Don't tempt me 
Could just be a grass belly or pregnancy  Hoping she's not infoal though 
Is that a recent photo or do you have any that are up to date? Just to look at her tummy


----------



## CanterTrot (17 June 2013)

pippixox said:



			worth checking with the vet, but to be honest my mare's belly looks like that at the moment, and it is definitely just grass belly! especially this time of year and if not done much work recently.
		
Click to expand...

On my yard it is a BIG NO NO if your horse is fat and you get shunned! )): Can't help it if I bought her this way, the grass is really rich at the moment and their better out than in, ah well we will soon find out what the verdict is, think most horses are enjoying this grass whilst it lasts


----------



## Dizzleton (17 June 2013)

This is the Summer I knew, unfortunately she has a bigger star - but otherwise very similar!


----------



## MissChaos (17 June 2013)

CanterTrot, I'll PM you.


----------



## CanterTrot (17 June 2013)

she is a fab mare


----------



## Mardy Mare (17 June 2013)

Wow- she's my mares twin! Beautiful


----------



## Orchardbeck (17 June 2013)

Where did you buy her from - she looks like my old horse Tara but I know she was more recently renamed Summer - pm me if you prefer.


----------



## _GG_ (17 June 2013)

I have nothing to add sorry...but I really want to see how this pans out and I really hope you find out some information. Xx


----------



## Orchardbeck (17 June 2013)

If she was my Tara, her passport was with the Welsh Pony and Cob Society, she was a Welsh D x Tb and her registered name was Monkland Summer Season and would be slightly older - 14yo now though, 15.2 or 3. She was exactly the same stamp but when I look she didn't have the white markings, last known of in East Yorks. May be just a coincidence!


----------

